# Nothin' like.....



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

a bully stick to make an old dog happy! :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Cute! And you have the same dog bed that we have...we just have like 7 of them LOL

I just wish bullysticks lasted longer than a half hour in our house!!! :frown:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Ahh, the life of a Dog! How great is that! Especially great if you are a dog of anyone on THIS forum!! :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Cute! And you have the same dog bed that we have...we just have like 7 of them LOL
> 
> I just wish bullysticks lasted longer than a half hour in our house!!! :frown:


We have the same one, too. Our costco quit carrying them though and now sell these huge square ones that I don't like as much. 


Great pictures, though. Thanks for sharing. 
Buly sticks are expensive for us, since our GSD mix can plow through one in about 5 minutes. Ugh.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

CorgiPaws said:


> Buly sticks are expensive for us, since our GSD mix can plow through one in about 5 minutes. Ugh.


Rocky gets about 5 minutes out of one, too. We got a grab bag from Best Bully sticks and tried the trachea tubes.....they lasted about 6 minutes! He really loved them but boy did they stink....I've been banned from buying them again. I tried getting the antlers on Ebay that Jon talked about but the guy didn't have anymore. :frown:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

you can have my antlers... neither of my dogs like them..

but they sure do like their bully sticks....

i have to smell stool, so how bad can tracheas be LOL

sometimes, if you go on ebay, you can find the bully sticks ( i think it's the same manufacturer) cheaper....

but it depends on the auction. i buy them from both places...my next order will be from the site because even with shipping, they are cheaper than ebay....

this order was cheaper than the site.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

It will take Lucky about 30 minutes to get through one. She doesn't get them too often because they are kinda expensive, but when she does, she just loves them. :smile:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Aspen's never had bully sticks before. He goes through his rack of beef ribs in 30 mins., bone and all, so I can't imagine how long it will take him to finish the bully stick LOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Very cute pictures!!! :biggrin:

Bully sticks last a good 30 minutes in this house too. I guess I should be thankful, they'd probably only last half that time if Brady had a normally aligned jaw.


----------

